

Rare Apple I computer put into recycling - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19665632

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this amazing story gets few upvotes and even
fewer comments, the same story is still on the front page, 18 hours after
first being submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635076)

